
Why I Just Fucking Did It - Red_Tarsius
https://medium.com/everything-about-startups-and-entrepreneurship/why-i-just-fucking-did-it-8367d34daacf
======
Red_Tarsius
> Another thing I also noticed recently about the idea porn is that if I sleep
> on an idea, I will find it as a totally bullshit idea as soon as I wake up
> the next morning.

I can relate to this so much. Sleep is my very own _idea killer_.

